# Craftsman Power Hacksaw 101.22940



## Herbert (Dec 3, 2016)

Purchased a Power hacksaw.  However, UPS ended up breaking the Crank Lever which I now have to rebuild.  My question is the variety of people who run this with either a 6" pulley or 7" pulley.  I'm trying to make this as original as possible but I can't get a proper picture to mathematically proportion the pulley size.  I was wondering if someone knows the original pulley size of this power hacksaw?  The drive pulley is still sold at Sears, 560-166 but they don't provide any dimensions and appear over-priced.  Thanks for any response.


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 7, 2016)

I just bought one of these about a month ago and I'm in the process of fixing it up. I'll check the pulley dimension on mine tonight when I'm in my shop.

Also, there's someone on ebay right now who is parting out one of these machines. He might have the part you're looking for.


----------



## Herbert (Dec 7, 2016)

VSAncona said:


> I just bought one of these about a month ago and I'm in the process of fixing it up. I'll check the pulley dimension on mine tonight when I'm in my shop.
> 
> Also, there's someone on ebay right now who is parting out one of these machines. He might have the part you're looking for.



Thanks for the Reply.  I bought the Crank Lever from the eBay guy.   The broken one I'm going to braze but I need to make a fixture to hold it in place.  Both end shaft holes are .500 and a specific dimension apart  so my jig will have two pins to slide the end over and then I can braze it back at the correct length within a few thousandths.  Also I've got a  huge amount of information now.   One Manual says the main pulley is 6 1/2" inches. and the end RPM should be about 465 or close which will end up somewhere near 80 strokes a minute.  Another eBay machine for sale for $325 was measured and that pulley is 6 1/2."  One guy has 6" pulley and another  uses a 7" pulley.  Lot depends on what is being cut and the teeth on the blade.   Lot of figuring on this.  I have a file started to keep everything in  including a stand I'm trying to figure out.    Another thing, the Covey machine has an electric shutoff and one  "You Tube" shows a similar machine with a modified shut off switch so I 'm going to do that too.  Should be easy with all the pictures I've got.  One thing for sure, when done, I'll be able to help someone rebuild one of these and save them a lot of search time.


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 7, 2016)

I had to run home for lunch and had a chance to measure the pulley on my machine. It's 6-1/2" dia. The Atlas manual talks about using different size pulleys on the opposite end to get different speeds for cutting various metals. As long as you keep the ratios the same, I doubt it matter if you use a 6", 6-1/2", or 7" pulley.

I was planning to add the auto shut-off to mine as well. Doesn't look like it would be too hard to make, just a rod and a housing.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 11, 2016)

Member fastback has a nice rebuild article on this site.  It looks like mi excel which is the same as some craftsman , made in mi.
Thanks scruffy alias ron


----------

